# New Ordu!!



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

I am the proud owner of a new 2007 Ordu Limited. Thought I'd share!!

It's built up with mainly Ulegra 10, Dura Ace Chainrings, cassette, shifters (of course)...
Zipp 404s, Vision Tech basebars, profile carbon s-bend aerobars & profile carbon brake levers, Ritchey WCS stem, San Marco Aspide Tri saddle, Look keo carbons..... Anyway, here she is!!


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrates! How is the ride quality? Also if you don't mind me asking how much did it set you back w/ Dura Ace. I currently have an Opal, but I also would like to have a tri bike. Thanks


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

P3 copy cat


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

Jealous?????????????????????????


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Ora*

I was thinking about the Ordu but went with the Ora. Paint scheme looks close (blue an white). I could not justify paying $900 more to save 1/3 lb. The frame is the same as the Ordu just a slighly heavier carbon. It is fast. Congrats.


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

*Agreed!!*

Actually, the Ora is the frame I would have bought if I were buying new... I picked this frame up on e-bay (built but never ridden) at a pretty sweet discount. and it came with cranks, basebar & aerobars!

The Ora does totally rock. Enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lukevill (Apr 22, 2007)

question about fit. i bought a 54cm frame but haven't built it yet. i am worried it is too big. i am 5'9, any insight before i build or sell?


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I think you'll be fine on a 54


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

lukevill said:


> question about fit. i bought a 54cm frame but haven't built it yet. i am worried it is too big. i am 5'9, any insight before i build or sell?


I am 5' 11.5" riding the 54cm Ordu... The Ordus measure quite long (2-3cm) for their stated size. I think the 54 may be a bit long in the top tube for you.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm 5'10 and just got a 51" Ora. It fits me perfect. I tried a 54" before I bought it because I ride a 54" road bike. They do recommend going down one size in a TT bike.


----------



## codyis#1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, whut size is your TT bike and how tall are you?? I am ordering a ourd and not sure of the size to get.

thanks
Tim


----------

